# Einfache Strecke (Abfahrt); Pumptrack für kleinere Kinder



## dehein2 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Mainhausen und suche ein paar Interessante Strecken für meine Kinde(r). Der ältere ist 4,5 Jahre. Ich suche etwas was mehr Spaß macht als ein einfacher Waldweg  - Einfache abfahrten, Pumptracks usw. die auch die kleinen schon fahren können.

Also kein Waldweg mit Wurzeln und sprüngen sondern ehr eine Abfahrt mit ein paar Hügeln und Kurven, wie z.B. hier in Winterberg :



(Quelle: https://rockmytrail.de/produkt/mtb-bikepark-kinder-kurs-winterberg/) 

Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar 
VG


----------



## fritzejoergel (16. Dezember 2020)

UP - Umstädter Pumptrack / Erster asphaltierter Pumptrack in Hessen / Groß-Umstadt
					

Eine Strecke. Ein Treffpunkt. Ein Erlebnis. Über 500 qm befahrbare Pumptrack-Fläche direkt am Freizeitgelände in Groß-Umstadt / Südhessen.




					www.umstaedter-pumptrack.de
				



Das wäre was in der Nähe.
Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (16. Dezember 2020)

fritzejoergel schrieb:


> UP - Umstädter Pumptrack / Erster asphaltierter Pumptrack in Hessen / Groß-Umstadt
> 
> 
> Eine Strecke. Ein Treffpunkt. Ein Erlebnis. Über 500 qm befahrbare Pumptrack-Fläche direkt am Freizeitgelände in Groß-Umstadt / Südhessen.
> ...



Das ist ja schonmal sehr cool  Danke

Für weiteres bin ich immer dankbar. Ich habe eben gelernt, dass sowas am Berg wohl am ehesten ein Flow_Track ist!?


----------



## MTBLA (16. Dezember 2020)

Pumptrack Raunheim





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Geistereiche (17. Dezember 2020)

Ist zwar nicht ganz deine Ecke aber nimm dies:





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					de-de.facebook.com


----------



## dehein2 (17. Dezember 2020)

Danke. Ich speicher mal alles. Man ist ja auch mal unterwegs


----------



## dehein2 (23. Dezember 2020)

Mal abgesehen von "richtigen" Trails. Gibt es im Spessart (am besten Ostseite) schöne Waldstrecken auch auf normalen Wegen auf denen die Kinder etwas Spaß haben (Moderate Steigungen gefällt, ein paar Kurven) die ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## visionthing (11. Januar 2021)

In Niedernberg gibt es auch einen Pumptrack. Dieser ist allerdings aus Erde und daher erst wieder befahrbar wenn es wieder trocken ist.
Für Kinder ist der Asphalt Pumptrack in Groß-Umstadt super zum üben und auch gut besucht.


----------



## dehein2 (12. Januar 2021)

visionthing schrieb:


> In Niedernberg gibt es auch einen Pumptrack. Dieser ist allerdings aus Erde und daher erst wieder befahrbar wenn es wieder trocken ist.
> Für Kinder ist der Asphalt Pumptrack in Groß-Umstadt super zum üben und auch gut besucht.


Dank. Eine Frage zu dem Track in Groß-Umstadt. Der liegt relativ "frei" oder? Also da stört es keinen wenn man Sa/So. auch mal früher am Morgen vorbeischaut , oder? Ich finde es mit kleinen Kindern imemr ganz gut wenn nicht so viel los ist


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. Januar 2021)

Gude, du kannst auch frühmorgens auf dem Pumptrack fahren. Bis ca. 9.30/10 Uhr ist meist wenig los. Danach wird's meistens am Wochenende voll und leider sind da immer wieder ein paar unfähige Eltern mit ihren Kids da und die laufen/fahren dann kreuz und quer, was schon oft kritisch ist. Die Unfallchirugie im Krankenhaus freut sich dann über neue Ware.


----------



## PFADFINDER (19. Januar 2021)

Ansonsten kannst du auch zum Flowtrail in Bad Orb fahren (wenn er wieder offen ist)  http://www.flowtrail-badorb.de/. Dort gibt es einen Übungstrail, der für die Kleinen auch schon geht. Wenn sie dann etwas fitter/älter sind, kannst du auch den Haseltrail angehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (19. Januar 2021)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Gude, du kannst auch frühmorgens auf dem Pumptrack fahren. Bis ca. 9.30/10 Uhr ist meist wenig los. Danach wird's meistens am Wochenende voll und leider sind da immer wieder ein paar unfähige Eltern mit ihren Kids da und die laufen/fahren dann kreuz und quer, was schon oft kritisch ist. Die Unfallchirugie im Krankenhaus freut sich dann über neue Ware.


Danke. Genau das würde ich nämlich gerne vermeiden


----------



## Hacklschorsch (9. Februar 2021)

Bei uns in Dammbach gibt es auch einen kleinen aber feinen Bike Parcours, der sogar im Frühjahr noch erweitert wird 😁


----------



## derfati (15. März 2021)

Hacklschorsch schrieb:


> Bei uns in Dammbach gibt es auch einen kleinen aber feinen Bike Parcours, der sogar im Frühjahr noch erweitert wird 😁


Am Spielplatz unterhslb der Geishöhe?


----------

